# back in the day



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

dont yall laugh when i show up with one


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

LOL you could take lessons from the master...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVKLHVeNOy0

Evan


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

alrighty then:fishing:


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

ohhhh..you got served!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Put this on a big eyed spinning rod . . . but then you need to turn it over and reel backwards!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ReelinRod said:


> Put this on a big eyed spinning rod . . . but then you need to turn it over and reel backwards!


Cheet, Mon...whur can I git oneadose?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

> "CORBOSS 510 / 610
> 
> Good that the CORBOSS is a multiplier reel.
> 
> ...


*Daiwa Cormoran*


----------

